# You've got to be kidding me...



## bldginsp (Oct 28, 2010)

Best one in my ten years of code enforcement today, one of the inspectors that I supervise called today informing me that one of the local contractors "welded" the inside his type I hood today with JB Weld and that the contractor wanted to ask me why we wouldn't accept it.  Too bad we didn't have a camera on the jobsite for posting.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Inspected a hood vent last week, I wanted a light test inspection and the contractor said he tested it and it was ok. While on the job later that day I asked the owner if they had a bright light and she said yes so we tested it ourself. After I inspected it, she wanted to see why I have to inspect the welds, after her viewing, she said "#*##* I'll call them back right now!". I have a new friend now, she said it looked like a christmas tree all lite up!

pc1


----------



## FredK (Oct 29, 2010)

Just love that part of the job.

"What light test?" is the next question from the contrator mouth when asked.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 29, 2010)

whadaya mean.......light test? I never have to do that in XYZ jurisdiction........

JB Weld....now that's funny stuff, I don't care who you are..........


----------



## RJJ (Nov 1, 2010)

I had one a few weeks back that used gray epoxy to fill the voids! Contractor said he has used it on the engine block of  his truck and it is guaranteed to hold! Well I be! Job Failed!


----------



## fireguy (Nov 5, 2010)

A recent Type I was done by an HVAC guy, no experience in Type I work, but he was cheap.   The red silicone was visible, except where they used silver spray paint to hide the silicone.  But, some red silicone was visible at the upper reaches of the duct.  Both inspectors, the onwer's rep and I went on the roof to look at the silicone.  We pulled the exhaust fan off, no hinge kit and no cover on the grease tray.  The silicone was visible and the  job was failed.  The contractor called the inspector and asked why the job failed.  The inspector explained the code issues, but  did allow the contractor to cut a piece of the welded seam out.  It was welded, and the inspector passed the job.  Now everyone is happy.  And at the first service, I will install a hinge kit on the fan.

I like working with that inspector, he is open to suggestions and is willing to work with us.


----------



## klarenbeek (Nov 9, 2010)

If it was welded, why was red silicone used?  It is NOT an approved method of sealing grease duct. There is no way I would pass a type I hood without seeing all of the welds.  I've seen plenty of jobs where the tinner forgot to weld one entire side of a joint, and recently did one by an otherwise very reputable contractor through 3 floors in a hospital where the welds that were done IN THE SHOP were so poor the on site foreman called back to the fab shop, and the guy who welded them was fired.

Sounds like the HVAC guy who did the job was so cheap because he didn't know what he was doing!


----------



## Mule (Nov 10, 2010)

bldginsp said:
			
		

> Too bad we didn't have a camera on the jobsite for posting.


A little off-topic but.... this is one reason why our department just purchased phones that have the ability to take good pictures. Many times we would have taken a picture but the camera was back at the office or someone else was using it!


----------



## fireguy (Dec 5, 2010)

klarenbeek said:
			
		

> Sounds like the HVAC guy who did the job was so cheap because he didn't know what he was doing!


We started a Domino's a couple of weeks ago.  The GC and owner hung hte hood.  They used 3/8 redi-bolt, not 1/2", had good clearances.  But the HVAC guy used pittsburgh seams on the little bit of duct that was installed & had inadaquate clearances to combustables.  I suggested they get an inspection immediatly so the duct could installed as per code, welded connections, duct wrap, proper fan.  The GC and owner declined.  Besides, the inspector will only inspect  a building once, and then have all violations fixed.  Monday arrives, inspection day. Tuesday 3:00 PM is grand opening.  We passed our inspection.  The owner had to hire someone else to fix the duct, but still did not think clearance to combustables was important.  Tuesday another inspection, failed.   Combustable clearance problems.

I am laid up with a bad ankle, but will hobble in to  Domino's and do an inspection on my guys work.  I would like to get on the roof to check the fan, but the Doc says no ladders for 3 months.


----------



## peach (Dec 5, 2010)

that's why I still say.. a pressure test is better than a light test.. particularly if it's several floors... they can cheat the system with light.. not so much with pressure.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 14, 2011)

We have yet to see pressure or light testing in this area.  It's time.

Could those of you with experience with either - please describe the process?


----------



## klarenbeek (Feb 15, 2011)

For a light test, I have the contractor pass a light, minimum 100 watts (halogen works great) over the welds inside the duct while I'm looking on the outside.  Keep ambient light to a minimum-- turn off lighting in the area (let the other trades whine) and keep yourself between the duct and outside light as much as possible. I actually pass my hand over the welds to shade them even more.  For long runs, this can be a tedious process, but its the only way to do it.  I have no problem going to the contractor's shop to look at the welds they do there (I actually encourage it--its a lot easier than looking at ALL of the welds from a ladder or lift) and mark the pieces I've looked at.  For larger duct, if you can get inside the duct it works great.  For a couple of pinholes, I'll wait and recheck if the contractor can fix them immediately, any more than that and I'll require a return reinspection. The contractor usually has to attach the light to a pole or something to reach any distance into the duct. If its a long run done in stages, keep note of what youve looked at.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Darren,

Also go to www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/coffee-break/ for other useful information. archives nos. FP-2010-19, FP-2009-3,FP-2009-26 and FP-2009-5 all good learning tools.

pc1


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 17, 2011)

I really like when they wrap the duct before the light test...doh!


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 17, 2011)

Did a Type I (used) where they welded galvanized over the holes in a stainless hood...


----------

